# Dash light replacement on 68



## 68lover (Jun 5, 2013)

Hey all you electric wizards.......
Looking at replacing old 194 blubs with LED 194's. Dash lights are so dim U can't hardly see the instrument.
Real big problem getting behind the dash I know. Have a picture of the housing but has the gauge in it.
Looking for info from anyone that can tell me which bulbs to change, have idiot lights for instruments, 
don't care about them, just the that ones so I can see the fuel gauge and see the speedo. 
I believe there's 9 bulbs back there, don't know which ones are for blinkers, idiot lights. Have a factory tach
but disconnected, don't care about light (s) behind that. Have a Sun tach mounted in front of it.
If anyone can tell which blub is for and the location that would be great.


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

http://www.gtoforum.com/f146/dim-dash-lights-67-gto-113185/


----------

